# Need Help Finding A Bali Charter



## nycsailor (Feb 9, 2001)

I am planning a honeymoon in Bali, and am interested in a skippered charter from Bali. I can''t find too many organizations from Bali. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They run a race from perth or freemantle every year contact the yacht clubs there and they might be able to get some imformation from the former racers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you tried:
http://www.balivillas.com/cruises/bugis/charter.html

http://www.baliyachtcharters.com/


----------



## krisadams (Jun 23, 2001)

When are you planning this honeymoon?
We have done Fremantle to Lombok race and know the area. We will be in the area for most of September and October
Are you interested in the Kimberleys or Indonesia as a venue?


----------

